# R-100 Diorama



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I thought I would try my hand at making a paper model diorama and here are the results of that endevour. This is a 1/700 diorama of the British airship R-100 a sucessful venture in the LTA (Lighter Than Air) category unlike the sister airship the R-101 which crashed and burned in france enroute to India.
Too see more pictures of this ship go to

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/airships-up-ship-f62/

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Another good looking card model,John.

Where did you get the people from? Did you get the hangar for the airship?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hey Lloyd, The people are 1/700 Scale Photo Etch figures from Tom's Model Works and yes, I downloaded the hanger shed and have yet to build it. Perhaps when I do the R-101 Airship in the future.

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool. I built the plastic version of the same scene using the Frog/Maquette kit. I love card models though!


----------

